# Victorian Christmas Cards



## Guttersnipe (Dec 7, 2022)

The holidays are fast approaching, so I thought this would be relative. Victorian Christmas cards were bizarre, containing more anthropomorphic animal themes than anything. Here are some of the strangest.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 7, 2022)

You got my interest! So, I did a little research and found this. How times change... 
Some of the Earliest Christmas Cards Were Morbid and Creepy


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 18, 2022)

Victorians were just plain weird. Their dress, their attitudes to the supernatural, and their attitudes to those seen as 'inferior' to themselves, even though they liked to think of themselves as a benevolent and progressive society.


----------

